# Frage zu Wago und Temperaturmessung



## Hölligma (22 Juni 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe mir günstig einen gebrauchten Wago 750-469, Typ K Thermocoupler gekauft und wollte fragen, wie weit ich hier mit einer PT1000 Sonde komme, also könnte ich die Ofentemperatur oder die Temperatur vom Grill, 300 - 400 °C damit noch einigermaßen genau messen? Normalerweise, wenn ich mir die Widerstandskurven ansehe, sind die Abweichungen im höheren Temperatur bereich groß?

Eigentlich würde ich mir die Wago 750-460/000-003 für diesen Zweck kaufen, die sind allerdings auch gebraucht extrem teuer. Hier hat nicht zufälligerweise jemand so ein Modul einigermaßen preiswert abzugeben?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte, Danke Voraus!

Viele Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Diese Klemme ist doch gar nicht geeignet für einen PT1000


----------



## Hölligma (22 Juni 2022)

Ja, das stimmt, es gibt leider nur überschaubar viele Angebote, wie ich finde, für solche K Typ Sonden wie ich sie brauchen würde.

Also denkst du, ich kaufe mir entweder passende Sonden oder ein anderes Modul? Bei niedrigeren Temperaturen bekomme ich eine halbwegs sinnvolle Ausgabe, höhere Temps müsste ich erst noch Test, aber wirklich Sinn machen tut es eigentlich nicht, weil falsche Sonde...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Hölligma schrieb:


> Also denkst du, ich kaufe mir entweder passende Sonden oder ein anderes Modul?


Evtl wäre ein Messwandler für dich eine günstige Alternative. Den dann auf einen normalen Analogeingang legen. Vielleicht hast du einen frei bzw sie sind leichter zu beschaffen.

Sowas in der Art:
Messwandler


----------



## Hölligma (22 Juni 2022)

Hab nur Digitaleingänge, leider. Aber gerne kannst du mir ein passendes Produkt empfehlen oder verlinken, für den Fall das ich diesen Weg gehen werde, sollte aber Hutschiene sein.

Was gäbe es für K Typ Sonden, die ich verwenden könnte? Ich habe bisher kaum was Geeignetes gefunden für höhere Temperaturbereiche, außer so China Billigware?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Hölligma schrieb:


> Aber gerne kannst du mir ein passendes Produkt empfehlen oder verlinken, für den Fall das ich diesen Weg gehen werde, sollte aber Hutschiene sein.


Habe ich doch



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art:
> Messwandler


----------



## Hölligma (22 Juni 2022)

Ah stimmt, sorry ich hatte den Link übersehen^^

Ok, aber ein bzw. zwei Fragen hätte ich noch. Also meine PT1000 Sonde kommt an den Wandler, der schickt dann ein mA Signal an meine digitalen Eingänge, oder? (Vorausgesetzt, ich verdrahte es richtig)

Wie erhalte ich dann meine Temperatur, also müsste ich die dann noch separat in meinem Programm berechnen? Der Messbereich wäre jedenfalls ausreichend.


----------



## Hölligma (22 Juni 2022)

By the Way. Eine der wenigen Sonden, die ich gefunden habe, die ich evtl. mit meinem Modul nutzen wollen würde: https://www.sensorshop24.de/mantelthermoelement-typ-k-bis-1150c-mit-glasseidekabel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Hölligma schrieb:


> By the Way. Eine der wenigen Sonden, die ich gefunden habe, die ich evtl. mit meinem Modul nutzen wollen würde: https://www.sensorshop24.de/mantelthermoelement-typ-k-bis-1150c-mit-glasseidekabel


Ja wenn die mechanisch für dich passt, warum nicht. Der Preis passt doch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Hölligma schrieb:


> Wie erhalte ich dann meine Temperatur, also müsste ich die dann noch separat in meinem Programm berechnen? Der Messbereich wäre jedenfalls ausreichend.


Wenn man einen Messwandler einsetzt, dann muss man im Programm skalieren aber das ist einfach.


----------



## Hölligma (22 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Messwandler einsetzt, dann muss man im Programm skalieren aber das ist einfach.


Danke, ah das hatte ich befürchtet, wenn du mir bitte noch Code anhand eines Beispiels zeigen könntest. Das mA Signal müsste repräsentativ der Widerstand sein bzw. der Stromfluss durch die Sonde?



> Ja wenn die mechanisch für dich passt, warum nicht. Der Preis passt doch.


Ich werde noch mal darüber nachdenken, ja stimmt, der Preis passt eigentlich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Hölligma schrieb:


> Danke, ah das hatte ich befürchtet, wenn du mir bitte noch Code anhand eines Beispiels zeigen könntest. Das mA Signal müsste repräsentativ der Widerstand sein bzw. der Stromfluss durch die Sonde?


Das ist recht einfach. Mit dem Widerstandswert hast du nichts zu tun. Der Messwandler liefert z.b. je nach Typ -200'C - 800'C = 0-10V. Die 0-10V kommen bei deinem Eingangswort als 0-32767 an. Der Rest ist dann Dreisatz ( 0= -200'C, 32767 = 800'C )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2022)

Hölligma schrieb:


> Danke, ah das hatte ich befürchtet, wenn du mir bitte noch Code anhand eines Beispiels zeigen könntest.


Nehmen wir an, -200' bis 800' entspricht am Analogeingang 0 bis 32767.

Das wäre eine Temperaturspanne von 1000' auf 32767 Digits. Ein Digit entspricht also 1000 / 32767 = 0,030518509475997 Grad.

Rechnung:
TemperaturReal :=(INT_TO_REAL(EW_Analogkanal) * 0,030518509475997) - 200.0;

Oder halt einfach einen fertigen Skalierbaustein nutzen.


----------



## Hölligma (23 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, -200' bis 800' entspricht am Analogeingang 0 bis 32767.
> 
> Das wäre eine Temperaturspanne von 1000' auf 32767 Digits. Ein Digit entspricht also 1000 / 32767 = 0,030518509475997 Grad.
> 
> ...


Vielen lieben Dank, jetzt verstehe ich das. Gut dann werde ich demnächst mal wieder Einkaufen gehen ^^

LG


----------



## Hölligma (23 Juni 2022)

Ah und nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, mit einem WAGO 750-402 Digitaleingang DC24 V wird das wohl nichts, da der Wandler mit 0-10 V arbeitet.

Dann benötige ich entweder eine 750-467 für 0-10 V oder eine 750-455 für 4 -20 mA, oder? Gut, eine von beiden wollte ich mir sowieso noch zulegen.

Evtl. bekomme ich auf Ebay eine 750-467 für 30 € ... mal schauen ob er den Preisvorschlag akzeptiert. Gibt es hier auch eine Gebrauchtbörse oder Leute die Wago 750 Module verkaufen?
​


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2022)

Hölligma schrieb:


> mit einem WAGO 750-402 Digitaleingang DC24 V wird das wohl nichts


Nein, das funktioniert nicht.

Du schreibst doch du hast bereits eine geeignete Karte:


Hölligma schrieb:


> ich habe mir günstig einen gebrauchten Wago 750-469, Typ K Thermocoupler gekauft


Jetzt fehlt dir doch nur noch eine Typ K Sonde


Hölligma schrieb:


> By the Way. Eine der wenigen Sonden, die ich gefunden habe, die ich evtl. mit meinem Modul nutzen wollen würde: https://www.sensorshop24.de/mantelthermoelement-typ-k-bis-1150c-mit-glasseidekabel


----------



## Hölligma (23 Juni 2022)

Jup, die K Typ Sonde werde ich auch kaufen... aber einen Analogeingang hole ich mir zusätzlich noch, dann habe ich für später noch alternative Möglichkeiten ein Thermomodul auszulesen oder andere Signale aufzugeben. ;-)


Danke dir vielmals!


----------



## JSEngineering (23 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Temperaturspanne von 1000' auf 32767 Digits. Ein Digit entspricht also 1000 / 32767 = 0,030518509475997 Grad.
> 
> Rechnung:
> TemperaturReal :=(INT_TO_REAL(EW_Analogkanal) * 0,030518509475997) - 200.0;


Guten Morgen,

eine OT-Frage zu Deiner Antwort:
Macht es nicht aufgrund der Genauigkeit Sinn, den Eingangswert erst mit 1000 zu multiplizieren und dann durch 32767 zu teilen, anstatt das mit einem Faktor zu machen, der ellenlange Nachkommastellen hat?
Nur mal so, damit sich der TE nichts Falsches angewöhnt...

Gruß
     Jens


----------



## Thruser (23 Juni 2022)

Hallo,


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> eine OT-Frage zu Deiner Antwort:
> Macht es nicht aufgrund der Genauigkeit Sinn, den Eingangswert erst mit 1000 zu multiplizieren und dann durch 32767 zu teilen, anstatt das mit einem Faktor zu machen, der ellenlange Nachkommastellen hat?
> ...



Dann müßte man aber noch die ganzen Typwandlungen beachten. Und in welcher Reihenfolge
EW_Analogkanal * 1000 wäre ja schon DINT, oder beide erst in Real und dann rechnen.

Übrigens: 0,030518509475997 <- da muß ein Punkt hin, kein Komma. Bei copy & paste also aufpassen

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2022)

Thruser schrieb:


> Übrigens: 0,030518509475997 <- da muß ein Punkt hin, kein Komma. Bei copy & paste also aufpassen


Den Beitrag habe ich gestern noch am Handy eingetippt. Klar, Komma muss raus, Punkt rein und ein paar Kommastellen kann man auch noch rausstreichen.


----------

